# Parasites: Tads and Juveniles



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

When a parent frog has a parasite is it (or could it be) auto transferred to a tad? The reason I ask is while reading here I see that some parasites can’t be completely removed but can be managed. Does this make the parent frog an unsuitable breeder if it is, in fact, passing along parasites? 

Secondly, if the parasite isn’t auto transferred then at what point should testing begin on a juvenile? I guess that opens the question as to when the majority of parasites are introduced (or is it one of those mysteries we aren’t sure about).


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I'd like to see an answer to this too.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

very good question


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

over at dartfrogz.com there was a thread started to build questions for a one hour paid consult all strictly pertaining to parasites and testing and all other things related with Dr Wright I think it was.

the consult was just the other day and they are trying to get it all put together. 

I think there may be a follow up email comeing up. 

this would be a good question for that.

I think there was a problem with the thread and they are trying to bring it back.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

This was sort of touched on in the consultation with Dr. Wright. It would be a good follow up just to get clarification, but I think based on the info we got it really doesn't matter.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I remember a thread or a response to a question inside a thread on this sometime back and the answer was yes, they can transfer parasites over. The reason for this being because there is often feces and urine in the egg laying sites which is kept moist by the eggs. There were other reasons, but I cannot recall those.

If your frogs are carrying a high load of parasites, it is advisable to treat them before even thinking about breeding them as it will cause more stress otherwise and could cause the load to go even higher.

It is correct that you cannot completely remove everything. The animals would have to be living in sterile boxes and be fed sterile food to avoid anything entering in the future.


----------

